# Clint Eastwood had the ultimate Chad life



## AlexAP (May 2, 2021)

Clint Eastwood was born a Chad and remained a Chad until the very end. It's crazy how his story is not well-known.

During an interview, he confessed that he lost his virginity with 14 to a girl who was a neighbour. When he was 19 years old, he had a relationship with a teacher who was in her 20s. The teacher got jealous, stalked him and threatened to commit suicide after he left her (Giga-Chad trait). Eastwood later said "There was just a little misinterpretation about how serious the whole thing was." (archetypical Chad sentence)

He married Maggie Johnson with 23 (1953), but he continued to slay like crazy. His wife knew it and accepted it (Tera-Chad trait). His film career started to roll in the late 50s and early 60s, making him rich and famous. He had his first kid with an affair, Laurie (born 1954), the mother is unknown, and his second kid Kimber (born 1964) was extra-marital too, the mother was stuntwoman Roxanne Tunis. It is also suspected that the swimmer Anita Lhoest had an abortion while having an affair with Eastwood. 

Later he had kids with his wife, Kyle (born 1968) and Alison (1972). This is Eastwood with his wife:







And these are some of the women Eastwood was slaying while married to her:






























In 1972, Eastwood started a relationship with actress Sondra Locke, who was married to a gay man. He later said that Locke was the first woman he felt in love with (but of course he kept up several "maintenance relationships"). He cohabitated with her for 9 years before he divorced his wife 1984, but Locke didn't divorce her husband. The relationship ended later.

While he still had his relationship with Locke, he had a fling with a flight attendant, Jacelyn Reeves, which resulted in two new kids, Scott (born 1986) and Kathryn (born 1988). Scott Eastwood is a Chad like his father. 






But Eastwood continued to slay and had another kid with actress Frances Fisher, Francesca (born 1993). In 1996, being 66 years old, he finally married the second time. His wife was news anchor Dina Ruiz, who was 31 years old when they married. They had Eastwoods last confirmed kid, Morgan (born 1996). Ruiz said "The fact that I'm only the second woman he has married really touches me." 






Eastwood divorced his wife 2013. He was 83 years old at that time. And what did he do? Of course he started dating again. He dated Erica Tomlinson-Fisher, who was 42 years old and happened to be the ex-wife of Scott Fisher, a man who was trying to get with Eastwoods ex-wife when he was still married with her (Scott Fisher and Eastwoods ex-wife Dina Ruiz married 2016). 

In 2015, being 85 years old, he dated Christina Sandera, who was 52 years old.






He was still slaying in his 80s and he probably is right now, while you are reading this.

The number of his offspring can only be estimated, he refused to confirm an exact number. Eight kids are known to be his, another one is likely. He may have created new generations, and why not, considering his genes are so superior (just look at Scott Eastwood). His lineage will never die off, he fulfilled his biological imperative. On top of that, he was a famous actor with a nine-figure net worth. A true Chad.


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (May 2, 2021)

he looks pretty good all things considered

anyways how’s your money coming along? are you doing well?


----------



## AlexAP (May 2, 2021)

FedEx said:


> anyways how’s your money coming along? are you doing well?


I'm doing fine, I put half of my 20k on ETF and I'm trying to make more money now for future investments.


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (May 2, 2021)




----------



## AlexAP (May 2, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


>



Chad, like his father.


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (May 2, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Chad, like his father.


His son has an even better life because he doesn't have to work and can live off his dads status and money


----------



## IdiAmin (May 2, 2021)

Don't forget that he is a successful director, was a mayor and was seriously considered to be the Republican Vice Presidential nominee in 1988 by George H. W. Bush (seriously, we could've had Clint Eastwood as the President)


----------



## Carolus (May 2, 2021)

Nothing but respect and admiration


----------



## AlexAP (May 2, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> His son has an even better life because he doesn't have to work and can live off his dads status and money


Maybe. But having such a father can be a burden too. 

I guess Scott is doing just fine, but Clint Eastwood had more fame and even if he had to work for it, being an actor sounds like a dream job.


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (May 2, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Maybe. But having such a father can be a burden too.
> 
> I guess Scott is doing just fine, but Clint Eastwood had more fame and even if he had to work for it, being an actor sounds like a dream job.


dream job would be a runway model, if you had the looks for it


----------



## Deleted member 13713 (May 14, 2021)

the dream life basically


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (May 14, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


>



me (a lady) is pretty impressed


----------



## AlexAP (May 14, 2021)

mosasaurus69 said:


> the dream life basically


Perfect from the beginning until now in his 90s. The best choice for reincarnationmaxxing if you had the chance.


----------



## Deleted member 13713 (May 14, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Perfect from the beginning until now in his 90s. The best choice for reincarnationmaxxing if you had the chance.


do you post more dudes with chad life bcs this is lifefuel


----------



## AlexAP (May 14, 2021)

mosasaurus69 said:


> do you post more dudes with chad life bcs this is lifefuel


I don't think I can find one with a more Chaddish life than Clint Eastwood.


----------



## AscendingHero (May 14, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Clint Eastwood was born a Chad and remained a Chad until the very end. It's crazy how his story is not well-known.
> 
> During an interview, he confessed that he lost his virginity with 14 to a girl who was a neighbour. When he was 19 years old, he had a relationship with a teacher who was in her 20s. The teacher got jealous, stalked him and threatened to commit suicide after he left her (Giga-Chad trait). Eastwood later said "There was just a little misinterpretation about how serious the whole thing was." (archetypical Chad sentence)
> 
> ...


What a chad.

Insane genes

Just look at his son, *uber chad with insane irl appeal btw.*

Just imagine being 80 with hair *AND SLAYING. When your peers your age are holding 6ft under or riddled with arthiritis taking 80 pills a day.

The embodiment of Chad and genetic superiority.

Mirin the amount of women he impregnated jfl

Truly a Chad*


----------



## AscendingHero (May 14, 2021)

Bump

*Good thread more mf's should become aware of how a Chad truly lives*


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (May 14, 2021)

giga incel trait writing this long ass shit about some guy


----------



## AlexAP (May 14, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> What a chad.
> 
> Insane genes
> 
> ...


He probably has 30+ kids, all with superior genes. And even in his 80s, he was slaying women 30-40 years younger than him.

He is the true Gigachad, not Ernest Khalimov.


----------



## AlexAP (May 14, 2021)

Newone said:


> giga incel trait writing this long ass shit about some guy


You probably don't have enough attention span to write a text with more than 200 words.


----------



## Somalipirate (May 14, 2021)

IdiAmin said:


> Don't forget that he is a successful director, was a mayor and was seriously considered to be the Republican Vice Presidential nominee in 1988 by George H. W. Bush (seriously, we could've had Clint Eastwood as the President)


Whats up with action hero actors being mayor's first arnold and now clint


----------



## IdiAmin (May 15, 2021)

Somalipirate said:


> Whats up with action hero actors being mayor's first arnold and now clint


Clint was first and Arnold was the Governor lmao


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (May 15, 2021)

ok chAd


----------



## Somalipirate (May 15, 2021)

IdiAmin said:


> Clint was first and Arnold was the Governor lmao


Still wierd actors having government positions


----------



## IdiAmin (May 15, 2021)

Somalipirate said:


> Still wierd actors having government positions


Ronald Reagan lmao


----------



## TeraCope54 (May 15, 2021)

I'm surprised he isn't hated among normies for all that.


----------



## AlexAP (May 17, 2021)

TeraCope54 said:


> I'm surprised he isn't hated among normies for all that.


Why should he? He was married most of the time, so he wasn't a bachelor through all of his life (which is seen as "immature" in the society), his wife accepted his extramarital relationships.

And he was a great actor, director and had charisma. No reason to hate him.


----------



## AlexAP (Jun 17, 2021)

Bump to celebrate him turning 91 a few weeks ago.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 17, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Clint Eastwood was born a Chad and remained a Chad until the very end. It's crazy how his story is not well-known.
> 
> During an interview, he confessed that he lost his virginity with 14 to a girl who was a neighbour. When he was 19 years old, he had a relationship with a teacher who was in her 20s. The teacher got jealous, stalked him and threatened to commit suicide after he left her (Giga-Chad trait). Eastwood later said "There was just a little misinterpretation about how serious the whole thing was." (archetypical Chad sentence)
> 
> ...


Gigachad tbh


----------



## AlexAP (Jun 17, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Gigachad tbh


Yes, his life mogs Alain Delon's and Warren Beatty's. 

I can't imagine someone having a more Chaddish life than him.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 17, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Yes, his life mogs Alain Delon's and Warren Beatty's.
> 
> I can't imagine someone having a more Chaddish life than him.


Tall + Gigachad masc face + Lone Cowboy Halo + Politically incorrect = Gigachad


----------



## AlexAP (Jun 30, 2021)

He was ultra-based, this is from the 70s and still relevant


----------



## Preston (Jun 30, 2021)

Hexum could have been this and greater but he decided to shoot himself instead


----------



## DomOrDeath (Jun 30, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Clint Eastwood was born a Chad and remained a Chad until the very end. It's crazy how his story is not well-known.
> 
> During an interview, he confessed that he lost his virginity with 14 to a girl who was a neighbour. When he was 19 years old, he had a relationship with a teacher who was in her 20s. The teacher got jealous, stalked him and threatened to commit suicide after he left her (Giga-Chad trait). Eastwood later said "There was just a little misinterpretation about how serious the whole thing was." (archetypical Chad sentence)
> 
> ...


His son Scott is manlet


----------



## AlexAP (Jun 30, 2021)

DomOrDeath said:


> His son Scott is manlet


No, he's 5'10, that's good enough.


----------



## DomOrDeath (Jun 30, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> No, he's 5'10, that's good enough.


In US maybe ye


----------



## AlexAP (Jun 30, 2021)

DomOrDeath said:


> In US maybe ye


In Europe too. You have to be taller than most women, that's good enough. He's definitely taller than most women and his face makes up for not being 6'0 or more.


----------



## DomOrDeath (Jun 30, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> In Europe too. You have to be taller than most women, that's good enough. He's definitely taller than most women and his face makes up for not being 6'0 or more.


I am 6.2 in Nordic and feel like manlet


----------



## Preston (Jun 30, 2021)

DomOrDeath said:


> I am 6.2 in Nordic and feel like manlet


@muhammaddeen233 see this relates to what we talked about yesterday


----------



## DomOrDeath (Jun 30, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> @muhammaddeen233 see this relates to what we talked about yesterday


What did u talk about?


----------



## Preston (Jun 30, 2021)

DomOrDeath said:


> What did u talk about?


@muhammaddeen233 claims 90% of guys from the UK to be below 5'10


----------



## muhammaddeen233 (Jun 30, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> @muhammaddeen233 claims 90% of guys from the UK to be below 5'10


Bro 

What more can I do 

I've posted pics of when I was 15/16 and barely 6 ft in a crowd of normies n u can see how tall and wide I look compared to AVG people 

From recent I've posted pics with above AVG heighted friends u can see the heightmog . I post evidence of everything , other ppl just make claims . What else can I do . I don't care if people keep saying they're 6'3" and get heightmogged by women in their country. Good for them I guess.

Here is the latest love island lineup which is top 0.001% of UK population. None of them is 6'2" and keep in mind these are meant to be amongst the best looking guys in UK 






6'2 is big height halo here n u should be able to walk round hundreds of men even in the most developed places without seeing someone taller. In ethnic or low class areas which is most of UK, it's even more .


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 30, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Hexum could have been this and greater but he decided to shoot himself instead


It was a movie


----------



## oldcell (Aug 12, 2021)

Preston said:


> Hexum could have been this and greater but he decided to shoot himself instead


Cope

At motion Clint mogs him nito dirt plus Hexum didnt had Clit charisma, iq and talent

Hexum, on photos maybe biggest gigahad ever, get mogeed hard by clint


----------

